

Riding the crest: Twitter API Traffic is 10x Twitter's Site Traffic - alaskamiller
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2007/09/10/twitter-api-traffic-is-10x-twitters-site/

======
alex_c
I can see how exciting and satisfying this can be for the Twitter team.
There's nothing like watching your creation start to grow on its own.

I can also see how this helps Twitter's overall growth.

But I still can't help thinking - doesn't this mean that Twitter can only
monetize 10% of their traffic? Given the choice between 100K web users + 900K
API users, and 200K web users + 0 API users, which one is really preferable?

~~~
paul
Whichever gives faster and more sustained growth is preferable.

------
arasakik
I believe this shows that there's plenty of room for innovation for API's that
have seamless integration with SMS/E-mail/IM.

